# Problème sauvegarde whatsapp



## Michael003 (2 Août 2017)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un petit soucis avec whatsapp, lorsque j'essaye d'effectuer une sauvegarde whatsapp (interne à l'application), j'ai le message suivant : "Pas suffisamment de stockage sur l'iPhone - Veuillez libérer 700Mo d'espace de stockage sur votre iPhone pour pouvoir sauvegarder vos discussions". Or, mes données whatsapp se sauvegardent normalement sur mon iCloud, la sauvegarde contient d'ailleurs 7Go de données. Pourtant, il reste bien 40Go de libre sur iCloud et plus de 10Go de libre sur mon iPhone.

Auriez-vous une idée de ce qui empêcherait WhatsApp de sauvegarder ses données ? Un simple bug ?

Merci à vous pour vos réponses !


----------



## Michael003 (3 Août 2017)

Juste pour dire que mon problème s'est résolu après être passé en 10.3.3 [emoji6]


----------



## MAMAGEN (24 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai actuellement le même problème, non résolu par la mise à jour.
Dernière sauvegarde : le 01/01/2020
Depuis les sauvegardes de l'aphone se font normalement sur le cloud, nécessitant un tri régulier sur les photos
Merci de votre attention
Cordialement
MAMAGEN


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

Michael003 a dit:


> Or, mes données whatsapp se sauvegardent normalement sur mon iClou


Bonjour 
Je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'ai même pas WhatsApp dans mes App iPhone. 
Comment ça se fait ?

J'utilise plus l'App sur Mac, l'iPhone étant trop petit et sensible et ma dextérité zéro.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'ai même pas WhatsApp dans mes App iPhone.
> Comment ça se fait ?
> 
> J'utilise plus l'App sur Mac, l'iPhone étant trop petit et sensible et ma dextérité zéro.


Elle doit être sur l'iPhone pour fonctionner sur le Mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

oui puisque je Scan le QR code


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

alors l'application est sur l'iPhone


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

oui, mais je ne plus faire de sauvegarde conversation, il me demande d'activé iCloud Drive ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juin 2020)

Je viens de penser à quelque chose, s'agit-il bien de la dernière version de WhatsApp que tu as ?
Version 2.20.61 sur l'app store

S'il s'agissait d'une version plus ancienne, cela pourrait expliquer ce problème.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

mais pour iPhone il est à jour ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

les Màj se font sur iPhone mais là j'ai tout perdu dans la précipitation, j'ai fait n'importe quoi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

Pourquoi whatsapp n’est pas dans iCloud iPhone ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juin 2020)

Le mac passe via l’iPhone pour envoyer les message (si j’ai bien compris le site). Il n’y a pas d’application sur le mac, juste un site web : donc pas de mise à jour dessus.

Les données sur iCloud sont invisibles de notre côté (malheureusement).


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

@*ecatomb*

Je suis comme toi , j'ai une sauvegarde dans iCloud de l'application


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)

Pourtant WhatsApp est bien une appli sur Mac version 2.2023.2 ?
Sur iPhone il ne voulait plus sauvegarder mes conversations, photos. Hier, dans mon affolement j'ai tout perdu tampis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Juin 2020)

Ah oui exact, il y a la soit disant application pour mac. En fait c'est juste la même chose que le site: https://web.whatsapp.com/


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)

Aussi je viens de me rappeler. Lorsque WA me demande de toucher pour sauvegarder : çà ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Michael003 (31 Juillet 2020)

Hello
Juste pour préciser que j’ai toujours le même problème.
Lorsque je veux sauvegarder WhatsApp, il me dit que je n’ai pas assez de place sur mon téléphone, pourtant la sauvegarde est censée se passer sur iCloud non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Juillet 2020)

j'ai le même souci j'ai perdu toutes mes conversations grr


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2020)

étrange , j'ai pas ce message


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

Bonjour,
Pourrais t-on rafraîchir ma mémoire ?
Où vas t-on pour diminuer la fréquence de sauvegarde auto des conversations WhatsApp, je l'avais mis en quotidienne mais, il me dit "diminuer votre fréquence" car il n'arrive plus à sauvegarder ?
En vous remerciant


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Août 2020)

Dans l'application WhatsApp :
Réglages > Discussions > Sauvegarde > Sauvegarde auto


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

Ca ne marche plus quand je touche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Août 2020)

J'ai ceci, as-tu appuyé sur le message en jaune ? WhatsApp semble ne pas avoir accès à ton icloud afin de faire la sauvegarde.



Réglages (de l'iPhone) > Ton identifiant > iCloud > WhatsApp doit être coché


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

Merci @ecatomb j'ai manipulé l'iPhone je crois avoir réussi


----------

